# How to insulate this basement wall?



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

what is the depth difference, You could install a rigid styrofoam from the ledge up and then frame in the walls and simply insulate with roxul. the rigid will add .5 R for each 1/2", so it definitely won't hurt. you could glue it with a PL or something like that so that it stays in place.

good luck

rod


----------



## awdblazer (Dec 30, 2010)

do you want to frame up walls? you could bring the walls out from the wall and insulate that way


----------



## zpoole (Jan 9, 2011)

I will be building walls. there is a 6 inch difference (ledge) from the stone wall to the cement block wall.

could i just run rigid foam board up and leave a 6 inch gap between the insulation and cement block? but that would leave a gap at the floor joists. or do i cut the foam board and insulate the stone wall, ledge and then up the cement block wall? does that make sense?

thanks for the responses


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Cut and fit rigid to top of stone wall, then cut and fit rigid from top of stone wall to top of block tight against both, then cut and fit rigid to top of the stone wall (horizontal).

Studs from pressure treated floor plate (on concrete) to bottom side of floor joist. Fill void (between and behind studs) with either fiberglass or cellulose insulation. 

Install wall board at least 3/4" off of concrete floor.


----------



## zpoole (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks jackofall, i think i get what you mean, i did a rough sketch sorry for the "roughness" first time using the program. in the image the orange is the insulation and green would be the new wall. does this look like it would work? also do i need to put anything between the wall and the upper insulation?

thanks for all the help.


----------

